# Webservice von Java-Application aufrufen



## Christina Kröning (26. Jun 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich hab hier eine WSDL Beschreibung als URL http://192.168.0.1/WebService/Config1?wsdl und wollte mal fragen wie ich diesen Webservice am einfachsten von einer Java-Applikation aus aufrufen kann? Ist das sehr schwer?

LG Christina


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jun 2006)

Für SOAP ist Apache Axis der Defacto-Standard für Java:

http://ws.apache.org/axis/java/user-guide.html#UsingWSDLWithAxis


----------



## Christina Kröning (26. Jun 2006)

Das Paket org.apache.axis gibt es bei mir nicht, nur org.apache.* muss man da irgendwelche Jars einbinden?


----------



## Murray (26. Jun 2006)

Ja, die von Apache-Axis


----------

